# Wish us luck...



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

After a month and a half of calling in absolutely nothing I'm heading out for a weekend of calling to try and turn it around. It's the last weekend for Fox & Bobcat here in Arizona and we are hoping the weather cooperates for us. We will also be doing some night hunting for Coyote & Lion in hopes of upping our odds for the trip. Going out in 2, 2 man teams to hit as much remote country as possible.

One last effort to put down fur in some country that is still cool here in AZ...I'll update this after this weekend as there is zero cell service where we are going.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck Mark...

Have you tried just bird sounds? The birds are acting stupid this time of year...easy pickings.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good luck Mark...
> 
> Have you tried just bird sounds? The birds are acting stupid this time of year...easy pickings.


Thanks Eric, the last Coyote I killed came in quick to my bird sound. That's a good tip, I'll lean heavy on that when it's my turn to call.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck I second the bird sounds


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good luck! Can't wait to read the adventure when you return.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck to all of you guys !! now the cell might not work but dont try and say the camera on it doenst, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Good Luck to all of you guys !! now the cell might not work but dont try and say the camera on it doenst, lol


Oh there will be pictures for sure if we get something down! ???? Heading out after work today. Let's hope they are hungry tonight!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Mark.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Mark.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the good luck guys, paid off this weekend in a big way! I only have enough time for a quick update so I'll post a full story sometime this week.

But for now, here's a teaser.....









- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks nice ! Can't wait for the rest of he story


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You found some new footware?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A Big Congrats !!! Hope you get the story up soon, lol

Going to the lake again for 3 days


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Also got a question for you. How does your club score an animal when 2 guys are calling together? Does the guy calling get the points or the guy that makes the shot? Or do both get points?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... I hope you got that big cat on bird sounds. ????

Congratulations !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> A Big Congrats !!! Hope you get the story up soon, lol
> Going to the lake again for 3 days


Ed , are you going fishing or hunting?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:lurk:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Also got a question for you. How does your club score an animal when 2 guys are calling together? Does the guy calling get the points or the guy that makes the shot? Or do both get points?


At PVCI the caller gets the majority of the points. So for Lion I will get 100 points. The shooter gets 1 point per animal killed. Their reasoning is if it ain't called in then nobody can shoot it, so they lean heavy on the calling.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, thats sounds right to me

Eric, I dont know maybe both and maybe bowfishing, hmm that could be considered both, lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That's cool looks like a big one too


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, thats sounds right to me
> 
> Eric, I dont know maybe both and maybe bowfishing, hmm that could be considered both, lol


 did you get anything


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, got a few bass the first day and then the second morning as we headed back to camp the lake got real calm and I shot one carp with a bow. Then as soon as we ate lunch and was going out to shoot fish the wind came up and didnt ever quit !! Woke up this morning and dam snow again !!!! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------

